# Smiths 'made In Gt. Britain'



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

This week I acquired a Smiths calibre TY dress watch with date. It runs great and looks great. I'm a very happy customer.

















I'm sure I'm not the only one here delighting in the ownership of an Ystradgynlais-built Smiths, Ingersoll, Services etc.

Does anybody else wish to share a pic or two?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> Does anybody else wish to share a pic or two?


That's like a red rag to a bull for Mac









I have a few lying in a box awaiting tlc









I'll sort some pics out later

I like yours, haven't seen a red date before


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't got one myself, but that looks a great example


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> > Does anybody else wish to share a pic or two?
> 
> 
> That's like a red rag to a bull for Mac


Happy to oblige









Made by the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd., Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais, Wales......

* Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels c1950`s *










* Smiths Empire, 5 Jewels c1950`s ? *










*Smiths 7 Jewels c.1950`s/60`s?*










* Services `Jeweled` Movement,c1950`s*










* Ingersoll Triumph, O Jewels c1950`s*










I also have another Ingersoll Triumph & a Smiths Empire in need of TLC









And a few `Made In England` Smiths, Services, Aviation, Guildhall, Stirling & Newmarks as well









Also a couple of Made In Scotland Westlcox & Timex`s









Not forgetting some made in Bridlington


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

some I have although not sure where they were made


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A ladies "gem"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

another 'soll (must do better pic)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

one of many awaiting ttfi (time to fix it)


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

STOP IT you lot!









I haven't got one and I really, really don't want one. Honest. Really. I don't need one and I have enough watches.
















...it was a 15 jewel Smiths De Luxe that was the first watch up Everest (on Edmund Hilary's wrist) was it not?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mac posted one of these a while back and I've been motivated ever since! I found one a few months back and finally got around to photographing it last week:










And I've posted this one before, so a different view:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac posted one of these a while back and I've been motivated ever since! I found one a few months back and finally got around to photographing it last week:


Can`t have been me Colin, I don`t have one an Everest, nice watch though









Here`s my `English`Smiths.....

*Smiths Imperial, cal.0104 19 Jewels, Made In England c1960*



















*Smiths De Luxe 15 Jewels Made In England c1950`s*


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I thought you posted a pic of an Everest once, not clear on ownership. But I've slept since then...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as I like them have always avoided, might as well have my first name on their too lol


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Wow! I bid - maybe there's a set of hands in there for us?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bleeding heck that's one hell of a collection, even got some Hamilton cases thrown in for good measures


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's one of my smiths (astral), can't seem to find any more pix in photobucket


















john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

found s'more



















john


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

It's lovely to see all those Smiths, both Welsh and English (and even a Swiss)









Today I was down at the watchmakers dropping off a couple of vintage Chinese, and he showed me a Smiths Empire wristwatch that he was working on, with a couple of RY movements as donors. I noticed that these earlier movements had stripes like my TY. Then he showed me an English Smiths Astral 15 jewel with a silver-finish movement (first time I'd seen one not gold), and it also had the same style of stripes on the movement. More refined obviously, but the same pattern. I guess they really liked stripes back in the day.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Mac posted one of these a while back and I've been motivated ever since! I found one a few months back and finally got around to photographing it last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see it arrived safely Colin - here's my original pic which shows the colour better









Hope Cyma OK too.

David


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My apologies David for not updating you. I've bought a lot of watches this spring and I'm completely befuddled as to the 5Ws of them!

Well done capturing the Everest dial colour. IME to date it's a choice between using a light tent to capture the dial face on, thereby sacrificing some colour, and taking an oblique shot with better lighting. The answer for me ultimately will be to improve my light tent by adding outside lights and small inner lights to spark up the photos. Another project...









The Cyma is doing well:


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Lovely photo Colin - I regret the Cyma already and am looking out for another - the perils of watch collecting!!!


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

psychlist said:


> Lovely photo Colin - I regret the Cyma already and am looking out for another - the perils of watch collecting!!!


I have one almost identical though probably not quite as desirable Colin's. When I acquired mine it seemed that the original 'owner' had taken it with them on leaving the army and had decided to literally gouge the markings from the back; don't ask me why . In addition to this it has had a period replacement crown and the solid lugs have been taken out.

Tell me about the hazards of collecting; I had a gorgeous Longines WWW which I was persuaded to sell at about the same time I bought the Cyma. I still regret it about 15 years on.

Eric


----------

